# A Delightful Shiraz



## donnaclif (Aug 6, 2010)

I am brimming with excitement to tell you about a premium shiraz wine i tasted recently. It is called Penfolds Grange 2001. Ever since i have come across this wonderful tool by vivino which lets me find out every thing about a wine just by emailing it's label to [email protected] and vivino tells me every thing about it.

Here is what vivino told me about grange 2001:
Price: $368.38
Region: Australia > South Australia > Barossa Valley
Varietal: Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon
Winery: Penfolds
Food Pairing: Beef, Pasta, Lamb, Shellfish, Spicy, Poultry

I was lucky to be served such an expensive and exquisite wine at a recent wedding of my cousin.


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2010)

368.38 for ONE bottle!

I doubt anyone here really wants to taste that wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 6, 2010)

I just sweetened my Blueberry Shiraz yesterday. I'll bottle in a week or so. My cost @$2.00 a bottle and it's great now.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 6, 2010)

I suspect that may be price per case.
If it was per bottle, I 'd love to taste it Tom, but I wouldn't want to buy it!!


----------



## deboard (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had a Penfolds Grange Shiraz, but I believe it was a 2007 or 2008, so probably wouldn't command as high a price as a 2001. But if I remember correctly it was in the 10-12 dollar range for the bottle. It was very good though.


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet that price is right i found some here
http://www.winezap.com/Penfolds-Grange/2001/644


----------



## deboard (Aug 6, 2010)

Now I'm remembering a little better, I did not have the Penfolds Grange, but I had this one:

http://www.wine.com/V6/Penfolds-Koonunga-Hill-Shiraz-Cabernet-2007/wine/97350/detail.aspx

It was still good.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, that's something - guess i shouldn't have been so doubting! 
I've never tasting something even close to that price - I also wonder if I could detect a big difference between a regular Shiraz and a $360 bottle, or is this something you have to develop over time? 
Anyone had the chance to do a comparison like this?


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 6, 2010)

Last week i gave someone a bottle of my blackberry cab a mist wine and this week they gave a me a $70.00 bottle of wine I was like wow im trading up


----------



## LarryW (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, so the most expensive wine I have tasted was $20 a bottle. What would you expect from a $100 wine?

Just wondering, I might never find out for myself.
Larry


----------



## deboard (Aug 7, 2010)

Long before I came to like wine, in fact back when I pretty much hated it (naive college kid), my then fiancee (now wife) and I went on vacation, and part of the package we bought included dinner at the french restaurant at the hotel with a bottle of wine. This was in 1999.

SO, being naive, but not really willing to give up the bottle of wine, we asked the waiter which wines we could choose. He told us anything on the wine list. I quickly scanned it and found the most expensive one, I think it was $125-$135, a french wine of some sort (I can't even remember). 

Anyways, that's still the most expensive bottle of wine I've ever tasted, and all I remember is that I thought it sucked at the time. We left one half full glass each and the rest of the bottle on the table. I hope at least the wait staff drank it. 

That's one of those times you wish you had a time machine so you could go back and slap yourself.


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 9, 2010)

Well yes even i could not afford to buy this expensive but delightful stuff. I was served this wine by a good friend of wine at his place. Its nice to have such generous friends


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember reading the book by Taber (about the 1976 wine competition in Paris - featured in the movie "bottle shock"). Toward the end of the book, he mentions Penfolds Grange as being one of the "Premere Crus" of the world. He actually whent on for sveral pages to cover the winery's history. 

The price is high because it is considered as one of the world's best. 

How lucky are you that you got to taste one. I hope that you sipped S L O W L Y !!!


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 11, 2010)

well yes i consider myself fortunate and blessed after what you told about this wine. well i did not drank at a snail's pace exactly but savored every sip of it.


----------

